# looking for someone to salt lots in Holland, MI



## Bigplower (Sep 22, 2009)

HI, i have a few lots that i need salted this year. I know money is good in salting, but it takes quite an investment to get a large spreader, skid loader, and a salt bin set up and im not sure if I want to invest in that this year. I am looking for pricing. Let me know if you can help me out.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

I can gladly give you a price, we are in Zeeland and have salt bins at our lot (Gordon St. next to Zeeland Collision) and at the Westshore Mall.

PM me, email [email protected] or call Me at 6162187684

This is the larger salt truck


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice truck! I like the front blade too! :salute:

BTW...where are your DOT numbers?


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

TCLA;1065985 said:


> Nice truck! I like the front blade too! :salute:
> 
> BTW...where are your DOT numbers?


i HEARD those HUGE front blades can be really dangerous.....

But i love the belly blade! 
Thinking about gettin one for out Kodiak 
Get yo DOT Numbers on!!!!!!!


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

TCLA;1065985 said:


> Nice truck! I like the front blade too! :salute:
> 
> BTW...where are your DOT numbers?


They are on the truck now, that picture is 3 or 4 years old before they were required.
I have to update all pictures and links in my signature.


----------

